# Permagreen



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm wondering if any here has one for their lawn? Where is the best town to find used permagreen as well?? My small town definitely didn't have any available...


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Following this. When i compared the cost of getting a lesco spreader and a gregson Clark spreader mate, a used permagreen seems to get attractive!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@CenlaLowell 
I found a Turfco T3000 on Facebook marketplace for $1,500 so I worked a trade for it. I do many family and friends' lawns and I am loving it. I can't speak to the Permagreen but happy to answer any questions about my ride on spreader/sprayer.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

mowww said:


> @CenlaLowell
> I found a Turfco T3000 on Facebook marketplace for $1,500 so I worked a trade for it. I do many family and friends' lawns and I am loving it. I can't speak to the Permagreen but happy to answer any questions about my ride on spreader/sprayer.


I need to visit the marketplace. I've only been checking Craigslist and I can't find anything. I've checked out that turfco it's nice and something like that I would be find with.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Found a few on the marketplace but there in other states

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/663739824425742/

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2969180433126646/

I'm wondering how old are these because the permagreen design has changed


----------



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

Here are a couple others I found with a quick search.

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2967961026555633/?ref=browse_tab&search_query=Permagreen&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226830774899269591608%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%223805218352851446%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A3805218352851446%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A-1%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A503%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%7D

https://m.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2606818982977674/?ref=browse_tab&search_query=Permagreen&tracking=%7B%22qid%22%3A%226830774774887633868%22%2C%22mf_story_key%22%3A%223189322917779668%22%2C%22commerce_rank_obj%22%3A%22%7B%5C%22target_id%5C%22%3A3189322917779668%2C%5C%22target_type%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22primary_position%5C%22%3A-1%2C%5C%22ranking_signature%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22commerce_channel%5C%22%3A503%2C%5C%22value%5C%22%3A0%2C%5C%22upsell_type%5C%22%3Anull%7D%22%7D


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I was going to get one but it's a bit overkill for my yard.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Biggylawns said:


> I was going to get one but it's a bit overkill for my yard.


I emailed one of the sellers maybe a deal could be had...


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

any luck with this?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would love to have a Permagreen.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

i have two properties. I could buy a very small trailer and take care of both. Well that helps me to rationalize the idea of it. Its 10-11k new. I love to find a nice used one for half off.


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

I am/was looking hard at the Lesco/GC combo. I really wish I hadn't seen this....


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a Lesco Chariot Spreader with a 6 Hp Kawasaki ( I think) and a SprayerMate. $2500 for both.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I've been looking around for a used permagreen too. there aren't a lot available in my area. I'm seeing them between $2,500 and $3,500. 
how large does the lawn need to be for this to make sense? I am just a tiny bit over an acre and I think I'm on the edge.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I've been looking around for a used permagreen too. there aren't a lot available in my area. I'm seeing them between $2,500 and $3,500.
> how large does the lawn need to be for this to make sense? I am just a tiny bit over an acre and I think I'm on the edge.


I think the 12-gallon one is designed to spray about an acre on single fill.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I've been looking around for a used permagreen too. there aren't a lot available in my area. I'm seeing them between $2,500 and $3,500.
> how large does the lawn need to be for this to make sense? I am just a tiny bit over an acre and I think I'm on the edge.


If I ever find one in my area for that price I'm buying it. I've always wanted a permagreen, but I'm not willing to spend full price


----------



## Kevbell (Sep 16, 2019)

There is a PermaGreen listed in Facebook Marketplace. Located in or around Rockford, Il., which is Northwest of Chicago, about half way across the state. $2500 obo. Listing says condition is used/fair. Pictures show it sitting inside a maintenance barn.

I am not affiliated with the listing


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Kevbell said:


> There is a PermaGreen listed in Facebook Marketplace. Located in or around Rockford, Il., which is Northwest of Chicago, about half way across the state. $2500 obo. Listing says condition is used/fair. Pictures show it sitting inside a maintenance barn.
> 
> I am not affiliated with the listing


Seems like all the used ones are up that way. There's nothing in the south that I could find


----------

